# .375 H&H Mag or .308 Win Mag



## JEGummer (Apr 18, 2019)

Hi. I am brand new to this website but not new to survival/prep. I have an AR15 chambered in .223 with a Vortex Viper scope mounted. In the event that I may need something bigger I can't choose between .375 H&H Mag (Winchester 70) or .308 Win Mag. I have also considered the .458 SoCom. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have never heard of a 308 win Mag. The 300 win mag in the right weapon is an amazing long range shooter. If you staying 500yards and less the 308 is a good affordable option


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

30-06 can put down anything on the North American continent.
And that cartridge can be found around the world.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

First post, no intro? 308 will almost match my fav 30-06. I'd stay away from any seldom used magnums for shtf. I'd say welcome but don't know who you are.


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

There is a huge difference between a 375 HH, mag and a 308
You could get a 308 Norma mag built, but never heard of a 308 mag

Suggest you do some research on calibers--


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

For what? As a God fearing, American patriot I say buy what ever gun you want. If you want a godzilla killa buy one, but why would you need a 375 H&H? Hell, its about $4 a round!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

JEGummer said:


> Hi. I am brand new to this website but not new to survival/prep. I have an AR15 chambered in .223 with a Vortex Viper scope mounted. In the event that I may need something bigger I can't choose between .375 H&H Mag (Winchester 70) or .308 Win Mag. I have also considered the .458 SoCom. Thanks in advance.


Consulting my copy of American Ammunition And Ballistics, Edward Matunas, Winchester Press 1979, I found the following Winchester Magnum cartridges listed (although, since 1979 there may be some additions)

.300 Winchester Magnum, 150 grain (Light Big Game, Big Game), 180 grain (Big Game), 220 grain (Big Game)

.338 Winchester Magnum, 200 grain (Big Game), 250 grain (Big Game), 300 grain (Dangerous Game) - with a note: The 300 grain load can be used on some dangerous game, but it is too light for elephant, rhino, and Cape buffalo.

.458 Winchester Magnum, 500 grain (Dangerous Game), 510 grain (Dangerous Game) - with a note: The .458 is actually too heavy a cartridge to have any application on American big game. Basically it is a cartridge for elephant, rhino, and buffalo. Recoil is extremely heavy, and few can master the cartridge.

And, there you have it, as per 1979.
Although new cartridges are introduced almost yearly, it is mostly a marketing gimmick. They won't do anything the older cartridges can't, with a few exceptions of course.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Guessing the OP was asking about 308 vs 375 HH which seems like an odd comparison. Where possible I like the M1a on the boat even though I know ever having to use it is probably a futile effort as one can’t really defend themselves on a fiberglass boat. My only chance would be to eliminate the threat and for that I do like the bolt action 300 Win Magnum a little better then the M1A because I doubt I get more then a few shots anyway.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

keith9365 said:


> For what? As a God fearing, American patriot I say buy what ever gun you want. If you want a godzilla killa buy one, but why would you need a 375 H&H? Hell, its about $4 a round!


 I agree. It would be good to know what the weapon would be for. If it is just to have a col rifle pick one and go for it. If you have a desire to reach out past 500 yards effectively, there are so many affordable outstanding options out there. 
If I was ever ask ,DO you have any fire arms that make no sense what so ever ? I would rise up and say guilty.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

If you need more than a 06, go to .338. The 300 win mag is a step up, seen both in pre-64 M70s > 4000 rds, they still shoot good. But a .338 will throw a 250gr much better.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Really outstanding long distance shooters in 308,6.5 Creedmoore, 300 win mag, 338 are in very affordable price ranges if you look around and avoid the hype. Any one of them will tale down what you hit. And the platforms that you can get them in will do the job if you do yours. Big question now is becoming where can you shoot ones like the 338. Many ranges either ban them or have restriction that make it not worth the effort. Granted opening the vault and see one sitting there just in case has value.
Real world Ruger RPR in 300 win mag and 338 can be had under $2,000 and they have everything ready to go except a scope.

https://ruger.com/products/precisionRifle/models.html


----------



## Grinch2 (Sep 12, 2016)

Welcome, bigger is always better right? No, not always. You're offering a rather broad question here, but I'll try my best to help you out. You got your AR set up, in this event you have to factor in what you're expecting. Personally I like my Scar 17, not to mention my two other 308's, now granted I don't own a 375H&H but I do own a 458 Lott, thus this will be my substitution for certain given examples. 
The 556 will run through soft body armor better compared to the 7.62x51, so if that's what you're looking for you got it. 
Attempting to shoot accurately and consistently at 400 yards+ there's your 308. 
Looking for a gun to impress your buddies, serve as backup on a dangerous expedition, severely destroy anything you hit or stop a fully loaded Kenworth? That's where you would opt for the 375. 

But if you're in search of something more you must remember with all that extra powder burning and those extra grains flying your shoulder is about to meet something rather unpleasant. If you're looking for a defensive firearm against the most dangerous game, my personal suggestion would be the 308. Although the 375 would work extremely well in a one shot, one hit situation that is not always the case. Especially if you are not a competent shooter when it comes to heavy recoil, you don't mount up that monster smacks you in the face after you've flinched heavy enough to steer your shot way off course, you're bleeding with a bolt gun you might jam up now. If the attacker has serious intentions you're a statistic, but you're going to make a l.e.o very happy when the waiting period is cleared they take that 375 home.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

JEGummer said:


> Hi. I am brand new to this website but not new to survival/prep. I have an AR15 chambered in .223 with a Vortex Viper scope mounted. In the event that I may need something bigger I can't choose between .375 H&H Mag (Winchester 70) or .308 Win Mag. I have also considered the .458 SoCom. Thanks in advance.


The .375 H&H [Holland & Holland] is an elephant gun, and I presume that you mean the .338 Winchester Magnum, and that is a bear and lion gun. If you are serious about getting a big thumper, look at the .375 Ruger and the .458 Lott.

Those are both elephant guns, and they would turn a polar bear inside out, to use an example. NOTE: When you say something bigger, a .300 Winchester Magnum would be my choice.
Also note, that some of the guns that I mentioned will knock you down, if you are not prepared for the recoil.

Here is some info on the .458 SOCOM, and this one may be what you are looking for: 
The .458 SOCOM was designed for military use following the Battle of Mogadishu. Members of the military's Special Operations Command (SOCOM) were not impressed with the stopping power of the 5.56 NATO round, so they decided to look into getting a large bore round designed that could still be used on the traditional M4 lower receiver.

https://lifeundersky.com/458-socom-vs-50-beowulf/

PS: it will be an expensive journey if you choose any round that is unorthodox, so be prepared for sticker shock. The quoted price of a SOCOM round is $3 a pop, that is in the article that I linked to.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Welcome from the rational side of the DFW metromess of Texas...known as Foat Wurth. Cant think of any critters in Texas that cant be slain with a .243 but the big guns would be nice for Cape Buffalo and White Rinos if you plan to hunt in Africa. For shooting humans a .223 is about right.


----------

